# Winter Storm Alert



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Storm alert in Spring...sweet uh? 
In the Tahoe Area...12 " expected above 7k

Calls for a quick trip to A Meadows...or Donner pass....

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 38.7N and Longitude 120.08W (Elev. 7964 ft)


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

Yea its awesome! Im heading up this Thursday maybe I'll see yea there haha.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

About 2 inches at lake level right now The Amgen bike race is going to have some snow control issues


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

Any one else heading up, any folks in Truckee wanna confirm the epic awesomeness?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I was supposed to go...didn't make it...12" at kirkwood. Still snowing


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

SlickmisterN said:


> Any one else heading up, any folks in Truckee wanna confirm the epic awesomeness?


Sunday and Monday are awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

12-18" for many of the mountain areas and 6"+ for us here in the foothills tonight through tomorrow morning!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> 12-18" for many of the mountain areas and 6"+ for us here in the foothills tonight through tomorrow morning!


Snowing the whole week here...Insane endless winter!


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing is open this weekend huh?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

TheCity said:


> Nothing is open this weekend huh?


Not that I know of...but we're all pushing on FB to keep something open...5 maybe...and you can hike the rest..or a CAT Service for the weekends..something!


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Not that I know of...but we're all pushing on FB to keep something open...5 maybe...and you can hike the rest..or a CAT Service for the weekends..something!


Donner ski ranch is open


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

KW is open for CAT skiing


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not going to snow up here tonight it's too warm it's still almost 65 outside right now.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SBF road trip to Vegas? We can all just get black out drunk and forget about the snow.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Fuck yeah! I am in....Sunshine and 100 degrees. Gambling, cheap buffets, booze, scantily clad wemin and Lake Mead.....fuck man, I'm calling Southwest Airlines today!!!......:thumbsup:





BurtonAvenger said:


> SBF road trip to Vegas? We can all just get black out drunk and forget about the snow.


This weekend? I can clear my schedule haha. I love some Vegas only a quick 5 hour drive from here. I like getting black out drunk or at least I seem to be good at it.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

5 inches expected in the next WINTER STORM June 29...above 7000Feet... Boring summer gives us a break. Awesomeness.


----------

